# Is the MightyBright Xtraflex2 the best of the best?



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

I've seen the countless threads about "which booklight should I buy?" and "what goes best with such-and-such cover" and every time it's always the MightyBright Xtraflex2 that gets the most recommendations.

Is it the best book light out there for the Kindle? Is it really that good?

You see, I haven't had much luck with book lights. Granted, they've mostly been the el cheapo ones, but they've always been too dim, or too short, or have too much glare, or the batteries don't last very long. I haven't heard any of these complaints about the Xtraflex2.

It seems a bit goofy-looking to me, and a bit bulky, but hey, I'm willing to get past all that if it really is the best light there is. I'm just about to hit the button on it since I've found a cheap one in Australia (can't buy from Amazon, and the eBay prices are a tad on the crazy side) but I want to be 100% sure that it's a good buy since I've already spent god-knows-how-much on an Oberon cover and a skin.

So, before I buy it, are there any other LED Kindle-friendly book lights that rival the Xtraflex2, or is it "the one" ?

Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Clip-On Light (Black, Kindle Version)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the MightyBright Xtraflex2 and I LOVE IT! 

For me so far it's been the best booklight i've ever had. I've used it for several hours a day for the past 3months and not once had to replace the batteries yet and it's still just as bright.

I've had other booklights before but I love this one, it is a tad bulky but its not awkward to use. It clips onto my Kindle cover easy and my sister uses it with dtb's and works great with them also. 

I'm sure other people will throw in a few other suggestions but I really love this light and think it's definitely worth a try and worth it's price!


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

For me...it's the one!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2008)

Yup, it's the best.  Works great with books too.
Get one or be square!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have this light also.  It works well for me.  I like being able to flex the light to whatever angle I need.  Yeah, it can be a little bulky to carry around (especially on a trip), but it hasn't been a problem for me.  I like having the "white" light it puts out, makes it easy on the eyes for me.  I also like that the light is very lightweight and is able to "fold" up in the carrying case (the quilted Belkin case) that I use with my K2.  I have the one with the plug in adapter, but I haven't used it plugged in yet.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

@All - Thanks for the comments/opinions/advice. I guess my decision is made, then. The MightyBright it is!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

reemixx said:


> I've seen the countless threads about "which booklight should I buy?" and "what goes best with such-and-such cover" and every time it's always the MightyBright Xtraflex2 that gets the most recommendations.
> 
> Is it the best book light out there for the Kindle? Is it really that good?
> 
> ...


I have several Mighty Bright xtraFlex 2 lights and I love them. On the battery life issue, it depends on where you use it. I use mine for reading in bed so instead of burning up batteries, I bought the compatible AC adapter. If you use it in this way also, you might want to consider the one with the adapter. Here's a link:



Be careful. If you buy the adapter separately, make sure you get the one compatible with your light. There are different ones.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> For me...it's the one!


Me too! I actually bought a plug-into-the-wall adaptor for it. When I go traveling again, I will reinsert the batteries. My partner is amused by it and calls it the "ghost light" but he has told me he isn't aware of it when he is asleep and I am going through one of the insomnia bouts I have occasionally...

patrisha


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I learned something new today! There are adaptors for reading lights.

I actually bought a Mighty Bright light at Borders because I happened to remember that I needed a reading light because I share a room. Since, I'd rather not wake everybody up, so I wanted to get something personal. And let me tell you (although, everyone already knows), that it was the best money I've ever spent on a reading light. I also used to get the cheapo ones, and they don't work as well, so I though I would spend a few bucks to get a better one, and it paid off.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

DD said:


> I have several Mighty Bright xtraFlex 2 lights and I love them. On the battery life issue, it depends on where you use it. I use mine for reading in bed so instead of burning up batteries, I bought the compatible AC adapter. If you use it in this way also, you might want to consider the one with the adapter.


Yeah, I'm not at all interested in having a wire hanging from my light each time I use it. So it'll be batteries for me. Is the battery life a problem? I've heard quite a few people say they use it every night and the batteries last for months at a time. I'm guessing this depends on whether you use one LED or both. Is the single LED bright enough to use in the dark?


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the MightyBright Xtraflex 2 and love it also. But don't buy online just go to your local borders and buy it. They are sold in other stores but Borders has the one with 2 lights on one head. That way you can use both lights for extra bright or click the button twice and only use one light if you think it's too bright and bothering someone else. It looks funny at first but you will really enjoy the flexibility of the neck so that you can position it easily without the glare.

It is still plenty bright enough in a dark room with my husband sleeping. He says the light doesn't bother him at all. 

I have used the cheap ones and they tend to either stop working or loose their battery power quickly. The mighty bright doesn't do that, it stays bright and keeps working a long time.

Instead of using the power adaptor, I use rechargeable batteries. That way there is no cord hanging off of it while reading and I'm not spending money to replace the batteries. Mine takes 3 AAA but they are so easy to recharge in the daytime. I probably recharge them once a month when I start to notice the light going dim.

I also have one of M-Edge lights but don't use it. The Mighty bright is easier to position and the batteries are rechargeable. You can't use rechargeable batteries with the M-Edge and the neck is stiff, can be sort of tricky to position in a good way compared to the Mighty Bright.

Lynn


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I went on the website to look at the lights, and realize that they have a variety of designs that you could normally see at a Borders. Mine is a beautiful hot pink with paisley design. I'm actually not a fan of pink at all, but the design was too pretty, that I couldn't resist. There was another white one with a similar design, but I didn't think I would need two lights. But we'll see about that.  I really love them.

I've had mine for a couple months, and use it almost every night. I find that I use both the lights as I begin to read, and then click off to one light after I start to get tired. I think it helps my eyes, and makes me fall asleep.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

For me and my friends and countless others, it is


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is definitely the best for me also!  I had an ancient Mighty Bright that DH bought for me about 15 yrs ago.  I just replaced it with a Mighty Bright XtraFlex 2 and I absolutely love it.  We were also going to buy me a desk lamp because every once in a while I end up reading a DTB (which I hate doing!!) and my ancient Mighty Bright didn't have enough "range" to illuminate both pages of a DTB.  My new XtraFlex 2 has a wider coverage area of light so I don't have to buy the desk lamp..... the MB 2 does it all!  I love the option of being able to use one or two bulbs.  Plus, it was only $15 at Borders Book Store - what a great deal!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

reemixx said:


> Yeah, I'm not at all interested in having a wire hanging from my light each time I use it. So it'll be batteries for me. Is the battery life a problem? I've heard quite a few people say they use it every night and the batteries last for months at a time. I'm guessing this depends on whether you use one LED or both. Is the single LED bright enough to use in the dark?


Just so you know. The cord is very long, not restrictive at all. I don't even know it's there. Just FYI.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I really like it except that i keep finding it on in my purse. with all that I have not yet changed the batteries.
sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd say getting "months" out of the batteries is a huge exaggeration unless you only use it for twenty minutes a night or so.

I use mine several hours a night, and the batteries are good for about two weeks before the light dims noticeably.  Three weeks & the light becomes too low to read without eyestrain.

If you're a moderate to heavy user, I highly recommend the adapter, or at least very high quality rechargeable batteries.  It's still the only book light I would consider; I've used nearly everything on the market at one point or another & nothing compares.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Cheers for all the info, guys.

VictoriaP: Thanks for clarifying that about the battery life. Realistic battery life is what I wanted to know, and that actually still sounds pretty decent.

Okay, last question. Could anyone tell me if this is the proper packaging the Xtraflex2 comes in:

http://www.oztion.com.au/vshops/previewpic.aspx?itemid=7432898&tid=&picnum=1&#pic


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

My was a tad different, but that looks about right. Where do you plan on getting it from?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

That's pretty much the same packaging mine had.  Mine had the A/C adapter in the package so it my have been a little different, but it was really close to what your showing.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Annie said:


> My was a tad different, but that looks about right. Where do you plan on getting it from?


That website with the pic IS where I plan on getting it. It's an Australian auction site, similar to eBay. The light isn't available in Australia, so it was by chance I even found it on that site.



kevin63 said:


> That's pretty much the same packaging mine had. Mine had the A/C adapter in the package so it my have been a little different, but it was really close to what your showing.


Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have one and I love it although I haven't used it much.  I had it in my BB travel bag and it kept turning on and draining the batteries.  I put it in  a separate lge gadget bag and and keep a battery out until I want to use it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

It is really good, I have one of the originals and love it


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, go for it. It will work out!


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Kind said:


> Yes, go for it. It will work out!


I did.  Bought it yesterday. Should get here sometime next week. Yay.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a little late to the party, but wanted to chime in.

The Mighty Bright is the best light I've come across for my Kindle. I have both a silver and a purple one. I bought the a/c adapter for it since I tend to fall asleep while reading.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Sooo..... My Mighty Bright Xtraflex2 arrived today, and now I understand what all the fuss is about. It's a bloody good book light. The light is nice and even over the Kindle screen (or over two pages of a DTB for that matter) and there's not a hint of glare to be seen. The lowest setting is plenty bright enough, but it's nice to know I can crank it up a bit if the need arises. It's also not nearly as big and bulky as I thought it would be; it's actually pretty small, and sorta curls up around itself if I want to pack it in a bag. Awesome sauce!

I'm wonderfully happy with it! Thanks for all the feedback from everyone who posted in this thread. You were all very helpful.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad you like it.  I use mine all the time.  I'm actually amazed how handy it is.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I am very happy with the Mighty Bright, but as mentioned earlier, I too have found it on while in my bag - I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea to try and find a hard case to put it in so nothing hits the "on" button.


----------



## HeadshotHeather (Jan 7, 2010)

I am jumping on the Mighty Bright bandwagon...just bought mine today and while I have not had a chance to test it in lowlight situations I seems like it will be perfect.  I will make another post once I have used it for a bit.

HeadshotHeather


----------

